# /usr/local/bin/tini: Permission denied.



## tom-pele (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi

I have installed a GPS tracklog program  called 'tini'
(http://code.google.com/p/tini/)

unpacked files 
and runned `make` and
`make install` - before make install I needed to copy tini.c to tini 
And it seems it installed it with no problem
but when i run the program it says :


```
/usr/local/bin/tini: Permission denied.
```

Can I do somthing else to install it properly ?

Thank You

Information on host:

```
FreeBSD metabeta.x11.info 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan  5 16:02:27 UTC 2010     [email]root@i386-
builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## MG (Mar 28, 2010)

If tini.c is a real C source file you can not execute it.
But tini is GNU software. I think gmake will do the job:


```
gmake clean && gmake install
```


----------



## tom-pele (Mar 28, 2010)

That did the job,


----------

